# wednesday night bass tournaments on lake hartwell



## wingdawg81 (Mar 21, 2011)

local pot tournaments every wed night out of popular springs boat ramp on lake hartwell 6pm to 10pm $30 a boat 100% payback for anymore info contact crandall at 706-491-3652 or corey at 706-244-2914


----------



## ErikD (Mar 22, 2011)

Starting tomorrow?


----------



## wingdawg81 (Mar 24, 2011)

started 23rd


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 26, 2011)

What did it take to win?


----------



## wingdawg81 (Mar 26, 2011)

14.5#


----------



## wingdawg81 (Mar 29, 2011)

btt


----------



## curdogs4sure (Apr 7, 2011)

Had a ball last night at the tournament.  Great bunch of guys !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernMP (Apr 7, 2011)

would love to fish it but wont have boat back for 3 weeks...if anyboady needs a partner lemme know! live 20 min away


----------



## wingdawg81 (Apr 12, 2011)

btt


----------



## duckman18 (Apr 21, 2011)

why did they raise it? it was $20 dollars last year.

anyone know when the friday night tournaments start?


----------



## wingdawg81 (Apr 25, 2011)

never was 20 and not sure about fri nights will post when i hear


----------



## duckman18 (Apr 26, 2011)

wingdawg81 said:


> never was 20 and not sure about fri nights will post when i hear



$25 i mean


----------

